# New Foster Love



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We've had our new foster boy for a few days now and I had to share some pics of him. His owner surrendered him to the GSP rescue that I work with after having some changes in his life that prevented him from having the necessary time to spend with Kravitz. It was a sad situation seeing him say goodbye to his dog when we picked him up and I really worried that Krav would have a rough go adjusting to our place. I ended up being very wrong about that. He jumped in the car and handled the ride home really well. Within a half hour of getting home he hopped up on the couch, gave me a face full of kisses and then curled up on me to take a nap. He's a total and complete lover. He didn't hesitate to climb into our bed and snuggle up with us either. He has his own spot on the couch already and consistently steals Haeden's spot in the bed when he gets the chance :

Despite being 10 he really has a ton of energy. We met up with some other Vs at a dog park recently and Krav trotted around the entire hour that we were there. The kicker was that he was barely even tired while Haeden was totally worn out after. Krav has really bonded to Haeden and us in these few short days. He's adapted well and acts like he's been here forever with zero issues at all. It just blows my mind how resilient these dogs are despite what some of them have gone through. His personality is awesome- so friendly, sweet, easygoing and velcro. It's actually like looking into a crystal ball and getting a glimpse into what Haeden will be like in 8 years since their personalities are so alike. Needless to say, I'm totally in love. He is not up for adoption yet as we're still getting to know him and trying to figure out a few things (he seems to have some slight vision issues, especially in dim lighting which are getting better as he learns the layout of our home). I would be lying if I said I didn't want to keep him. My husband is warming up to the idea but he's adapted so well that I think he should just stay . However, I'm hesitant at the same time since we then can't foster if we keep him (hubby has a strict 2 dog rule) and we won't be able the other dogs in need of a foster home. We shall see what happens. He's awesome though.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Kravitz is a very handsome boy! Kudos to you for helping him out. I do feel sorry for his original owner, as I cannot imagine ever giving up a ten-year-old dog. How could you do it?? So glad Kravitz has adjusted so well.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

I vote keep him!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I saw that last photo on VI and it about melted my heart. I second keeping him! Besides you can't start eroding your hubby's strict 2 dog policy until you have two.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I say keep him too! Sounds like he was meant to be a part of your family.  Two? Seriously? Ok - this comes from me - the crazy dog lady. Ha!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

My husband married a crazy dog lady but is trying to keep himself sane currently. If I had my way then we would have Haeden, Krav, a wirehaired V, a GSP or German wirehaired and a Slovakian Rough Haired. I'm doing my best to work him over on letting Kravitz stay. Hopefully my powers of persuasion work. Only time will tell.
My brother (who is a crazy dog guy and has 5 himself) fell in love with that little white face and has told our entire family how cool Krav is. My sister is in love with him. And because of my brother and sister, my mom cannot wait to meet him this weekend on the 4th. My husband's mother is already trying to figure out when she can come over to meet him also. So hopefully I can get their help on this too


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Good luck. When I really want something, I usually enlist my step-daughter to help. My husband can't say no to the both of us. Would you like to borrow her?


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

KB87 said:


> ...
> My brother ... fell in love ... My sister is in love with him. ... my mom cannot wait to meet him ... My husband's mother ... to meet him also. ...


Oh ... it's done! No way your husband has a chance of resisting. You can assume Krav will stay and start working him about future fosters. 

Remember, in negotiations, your first offer should be way above what you want, so you have room to negotiate down. So, you should email him the attached picture, with a comment like: "Oh, [his name], aren't these adorable? Wouldn't it be fantastic to have a pack like this?". Then 3 doesn't seem like so many. <G>

Sugar-faced V's are so sweet and Krav sounds especially so. He deserves you and you him.

Bob

Picture credit: Carol Phelps (Szizlin Vizslas)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm glad you know about Slovakian rough hairs! Whenever I come across an owner of weim or even a silver lab, I tell them about slovaks. Scout's breeder had one for awhile and was doing some hunt tests in Slovakia and had all these Slovakians asking her what breed it was. :

I'd be happy with one more WV and a Pudelpointer for variety. 

And Bob's negotiation tactics are the way to go!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

KB87 said:


> ... I'm doing my best to work him over on letting Kravitz stay. Hopefully my powers of persuasion work. Only time will tell.
> ...


So, how's it going? Has your husband caved yet? As sweet as Krav sounds, I can't imagine your husband resisting you and Krav.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bob said:


> KB87 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I'm doing my best to work him over on letting Kravitz stay. Hopefully my powers of persuasion work. Only time will tell.
> ...


So far he has not caved  He doesn't feel as though the age gap (Krav is almost 11 and Haeden is 2.5) works well with the dogs (I disagree) and still isn't sold on adding another dog to the mix. However, I'm still absolutely in love and totally smitten with this boy. My husband has agreed that we can keep him as long as needed so that is our compromise for the timing being while I keep working on him  Thus far we haven't had anyone interested in him so it has worked out for me selfishly. If someone comes along that would be an amazing fit I would be OK with them adopting him but I have made it very clear to our rescue coordinator and my husband that it needs to be an amazing fit, not just anyone who is interested in him. We'll see what happens. Krav has become "my dog" who follows me around nonstop, lays on my every chance he gets and is my buddy. He's affectionate with my husband, but definitely more-so with me. I would be very happy if he gets adopted by a great home but just thinking about it makes me tear up so I know it must be a VERY special home. To be continued, I guess...

I included a few more recent pictures of Kravitz. He absolutely LOOOVED the boat and clearly had been on one before. We took him with us to my mom's lake house over the 4th where my mom and stepdad fell in love with him. In fact, my mom told me that she would keep him if she didn't have a senior dachshund and a basset that is having medical issues right now. He's VERY sweet and everyone that meets him has fallen in love. I know my husband likes him but he almost puts up a wall with fosters to prevent himself from falling in love with them. (I also had a wall up until our current guy who is just too sweet to not fall in love with.)


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

My step-daughter is still available for rent if you need reinforcement.  Good luck! I have a feeling your husband will cave, but if he is anything like my husband, he will have to put on a show first.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

KB87 said:


> ...We took him with us to my mom's lake house over the 4th where my mom and stepdad fell in love with him. ...


I can see the 4 of you sitting around, with Krav being the center of conversation. Everybody talking about his sweet nature and loving-ness, and how well he gets along with Haeden, how fit he is for a 10 year old, etc. Except your husband, who can't say anything for fear of exposing the weakness of his position <G>. I kinda feel sorry for him (your husband, that is).

I think that you're in a pretty good position as far as losing him. Most people lose interest as soon as they hear "10 years old". 'Course you have portrayed him so positively on HVF that maybe someone HERE will want him. I would, if I were close, and if my wife would allow a third one. We would provide that amazing fit that you require. Umm ... where are you located, again?

Bob


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Growing up my Mom and I were always bringing home stray animals and my Dad always complained about them. He would say that if it was up to him he wouldn't have any animals. Fast forward to last Sunday when he came over wearing a hat and Penny was running away from him scared (because of her issue with men in hats), well the next thing I know, he's sitting on the floor with the hat on the counter while he's gently talking to Penny and calming her down. He's a big talker but in the end he's just a big softy - I would bet that your husband is the same way.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

It looks to me like Haeden may be the deciding factor in this ... He looks to be very accepting and comfortable with your new boy!!
Maybe that is your ace in the hole... Your Pup has made the choice, and ??? how can you let this wonderful dog friend go??


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I overcame a great hurdle this week- my husband (who said we would never be a 2 dog household) caved and is letting Kravitz stay for good! 

It has been pretty obvious that Haeden and Kravitz have bonded and have become the best of friends in these few short months that we have had him. I became quite attached to him from day 1 as he has the EXACT same personality as Haeden - it's like looking into the future 9 years and knowing how Haeden will be as a sugar faced, mature guy. Krav is so incredibly gentle, so sweet, so loving, so snuggly but yet has this goofy side just like Haeden. I think it was fate that he found his way to us and I'm beyond thrilled that he gets to stay.

(Hubby gets major bonus points for this!)


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yay!!! So excited to hear this.  Congrats to you and your family!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations! Sounds like you'll need to find a very special way to thank your husband.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

einspänner said:


> Congratulations! Sounds like you'll need to find a very special way to thank your husband.


You're right! I think a vizsla puppy would be the perfect thank you gift


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Yay - I was hoping for this post one day!!! So happy you are keeping him, they look like the best buddies.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I love them!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Way to go Kravitz, for winning them over.
I guess your husband figured out, you can't set limits on love.

Mine said we have a two dog limit, but then came number three.
When two Vs looked like they might need a foster home, he was kind of excited we might have 5 Vs in the house. I would have loved them like my own, but was happy their owner was found.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes!! We all knew it was inevitable (except maybe your husband <G>), but it is so good to hear that it's official.

Congratulations and many happy years with him.

Bob


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to the "V Duo Club" Kate! So happy for you!


----------

